# Cardiff - Looking for an unused warehouse, building or basement



## Dom400 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi guys, we are looking for somewhere that can hold about 500 people to gain a temp events notice and put on a party there in Cardiff. We would work with the owner on some form of hire fee / bar split. We are already an established night and have had quite a few big headliners over the last 6 months and have a captive audience, just looking to try something different as a pose to the normal venues. 

This might seem a bit of a long shot but if you know of any place or anyone with a spare space available doing nothing then we'd love to speak to them! Feel free to comment below or send me an inbox, thanks a lot


----------



## nogojones (Apr 15, 2014)

.


----------



## Dom400 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi mate thanks for your reply, hire fee there is massive, looking ideally for a space that an individual or company owns that isn't doing much with then we would put things in our selves such as temp bar, dj decks, sound and lighting, rather than an already established venue such as City Hall, clubs or bars etc


----------



## nogojones (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't think of any unused warehouses or units off the top of my head, but look around the rumney and tremorfa industrial estates for empty units and have a punt


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2014)

what music?


----------



## Dom400 (Apr 15, 2014)

Electronic - House Music - Disco/Tech/Garage etc


----------



## nogojones (Apr 17, 2014)

could also try some of the units down curran road, I've been to a few party's in places down there over the years.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

ai but this is a charging event and i reckon not much chance


----------



## nogojones (Apr 17, 2014)

one off licence, no neighbours, might stick a chance. Or you could always forget to tell the council and front it. Private party


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

maybe i'm wrong but is it not like the big ones they've been doing in other cities so will be promoting it etc?


----------



## Dom400 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys, we'd definitely want to go down the TEN route to make it all above board etc, would be spending quite a bit on sound speakers and a headliner too so if it got shut down it would be a disaster! We would ideally do up to 500 as I've heard this is much easier than a licence for over this amount, a few people in Cardiff I know have done this really well over the last couple of years but come across their basements just from people they know...Will look up the curren road units, thanks for the lead! I take it these will be a mix of used and unused? Once again it's finding the owner which is the difficult part though :/


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

Curran Rd
good luck


----------



## Dom400 (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't suppose you happen to know any contacts there at all? :/


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

nope sorry


----------



## nogojones (Apr 17, 2014)

any empty ones will likely have for rent signs outside, give the property mgmt folks a bell to discuss the possibility of a "pop up" event. it don't sound so gruesome to them then


----------



## nogojones (Apr 17, 2014)

and if its a goer we will of course want guest listing


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

nogojones said:


> any empty ones will likely have for rent signs outside, give the property mgmt folks a bell to discuss the possibility of a "pop up" event. it don't sound so gruesome to them then


good idea!


----------



## nogojones (Apr 17, 2014)

we put a free party on in bute park years ago as an anti CJB event. we told the council it was a world music event and got a permit for free as long we got insurance to cover the grass from damage. we had soundsystems from England and Wales, so it was truly music from across the world.


----------



## Dom400 (Apr 17, 2014)

haha! Will do  you recon the letting agents will take their time though to put it to the owners if their not getting much out of it themselves? Main issue is if they do let it they will have to cancel the plans which would be a disaster as we need to book headliners and equiptment, so many small things in something like this, ideally the place has to be empty and not to let  thanks for your help though anymore ideas / thoughts let me know of course you will be able to come for free, if we manage to pull a few off it will an amazing event...just this first step thats all


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

fair play
good luck 
i will ask anyone likely to know that i come across


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2014)

if this is your event, will you give refunds if you don't find a venue?
https://www.facebook.com/events/504741169629762/


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Apr 19, 2014)

selling tickets to a secret warehouse party


----------



## Dom400 (Apr 19, 2014)

Haha! These are my friends as well! Everyone else seems to be finding these places! We could use this after but apparently it's quite small!


----------



## Daniel Newman (Dec 21, 2016)

any luck on this guys as I'm in the exact same situation? looking for same thing willing to spend £1000 for the one night


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2016)

you could prob hire the depot for that


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2016)

Daniel Newman said:


> any luck on this guys as I'm in the exact same situation? looking for same thing willing to spend £1000 for the one night


One grand should easily get you a big legal venue plus sound system/ security etc. Unlikely to get the bar take though.


----------

